# This Week in Guns? What the heck happened?



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

So, I catch covid, end up in a coma, and wake up to find out Joe is president, and This Week in Guns Podcast has gone to utter CRAP. I generally tried to listen to it every week, but it had been a while. The four to five regular panelists had been reduced to two jack wads that talked more about Mexican food and farting than guns. 

Matthew Larosiere and Shawn Herrin were the only two. What happened to Phil, Tony and all the rest that actually talked about guns?

what’s the insite here? Cancel Culture?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Never listened to it so I can’t tell ya. 
Ill stop by the shop after I get a haircut.


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

wont be there today…. Doctor and torture Monday!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you gotta link, @Jem?


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

This Week in Guns — Firearms Radio Network







firearmsradio.tv


----------

